# Las Vegas 3/30-4/3 2bedroom



## toansem (Mar 12, 2015)

Any where close to strip or has shuttle to strip.  Prefer no more than 50 a night.  Thank you.


----------



## toansem (Mar 15, 2015)

*Rented a unit through Tug*

Thank you Bob.


----------



## vacationwiz28 (May 1, 2015)

*Vegas*

Hey just wondering if you found a resort I have Cancun resort from May 1st - 3rd


----------



## DeniseM (May 1, 2015)

Per forum rules - please post rate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

